# Pics of enclosed utility bodies please?



## maleko (Jun 6, 2007)

Looking for pics of the inside of your enclosed utility body trucks. I just picked up a 99 Chevy dually van front with an enclosed 11' Stahl body .

There is so much space. :thumbup:
Looking for ways you may have organized, setup etc the insides.

Thanks..


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

http://www.contractortalk.com/f41/official-streamline-f-450-picture-thread-72324/


----------



## Brimar (Mar 31, 2010)

My GMC C65 Low Pro w/ Reading 12.5 enclosed body.


----------



## maleko (Jun 6, 2007)

Wow, thats a beast


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

In the evening pic it looks like the fire dept. has arrived. :thumbsup:


----------

